# Accuracy: Albatross/butterfly Vs Classic



## perffaith (Aug 27, 2012)

Can a Albatross/Butterfly be as accurate as a Classic?
Particularly suspicious moment of a pouch release.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a video to watch to help you with that.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17251-2-cans-from-110-yards/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya a picture speaks a thousand words


----------



## perffaith (Aug 27, 2012)

treefork said:


> Ya a picture speaks a thousand words


The ammo is below the line of bands.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that pic of the hand holding the pouch is of Torsten. Am I correct? If so, taking into account how accurate he is, we should all hold it that way.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

ya, that's torsten.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Albatross can be very accurate. Torsten hits bottle caps at 20 metres and tin cans at 50. At the other end of the stick, some guys anchor under their eye or at the corner of thier mouth and shoot accurately.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Geco is another guy that shoots great with albatross.

http://www.youtube.com/user/GekoGR


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Rifles are more accurate than pistols... and they shoot faster bullets too.
A long draw essentially achieves the same thing.

Faster ammo travel, lighter draw weight and a longer line to direct towards the target.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've seen great accuracy using both styles. Torsten with full "Fly" is a master with distance. Peresh with a traditional grip is also extraordinary with distance. Then right in between with the draw is Bill Hayes-another extremely accurate guy with distance.Which is better? I'm going "Fly" with longer distances-just based on the logic Bill used with the rifle versus the pistol. Short range-I'll take traditional. Flatband


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

perffaith said:


> Ya a picture speaks a thousand words


The ammo is below the line of bands.
[/quote]

You are correct, he has the pouch tweaked downward, by doing so it will allow the pouch and ammo to clear the top of the frame and his hand... DGUI has some great video's on this subject...
Kip


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

he shoots gangster though.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

pop shot said:


> he shoots gangster though.


doesn't matter,, technically the top is different when viewing holding the slingshot at 90o, it would clear the gap between the forks though. above for standard hold, to the right for gangster lefthand hold, and to the left for ganster righthand hold.

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

But as far as 'clearing the forks' dgui tweaks toward the top of forks, torstens tweak is to the side in relation to the forks vert axis. The draw length is so long that the pouch tweak sorts itself out for Torsten.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah I see what you mean... Then I don't know







.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Like flatband said ... I have seen accuracy with all styles.


----------

